# Does TiVo automatically adjust recording time when a show runs overtime?



## iconoclast (Oct 27, 2014)

Castle ABC, 11-24-2014. Started ~ 15 minutes LATE. Dancing wi Stars ran over. I just tried to watch it now & didnt get the last 15 minutes. TiVo merely recorded exactly as the program was originally scheduled like a VCR would do.


----------



## mjcxp (Nov 22, 2013)

Nope it is functioning properly. They do not have that functionality.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

It does not know if the show starts late and overruns, unless the guide data was changed in time.


----------



## iconoclast (Oct 27, 2014)

That is disappointing!

My old Cox DVR had done that 90% of the time since 2009. I had thought TiVo was so much more advanced.


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

I think TV/DVRs in Europe have that functionality. Would be great to have it here.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

Any shows that follow programming that is live and subject to running past its allotted time requires padding to allow for that contingency. NFL games are the best example but there are others. I didn't know _*Dancing With the Stars*_ was one of those programs.

As far as the claim the Cox DVR would have automatically handled that case, I seriously doubt that.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

iconoclast said:


> That is disappointing!
> 
> My old Cox DVR had done that 90% of the time since 2009. I had thought TiVo was so much more advanced.


I think you're mis-remembering. I had Cox DVR then and it definitely did not do that.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Yeah, there's absolutely no way that any client-side device would have any way to know about a program overrun. Even the PSIP guide data for OTA isn't updated in real time, to my knowledge.


----------



## JohnS-MI (Jan 25, 2014)

iconoclast said:


> Castle ABC, 11-24-2014. Started ~ 15 minutes LATE. Dancing wi Stars ran over. I just tried to watch it now & didnt get the last 15 minutes. TiVo merely recorded exactly as the program was originally scheduled like a VCR would do.


It was actually "breaking news" breakins, different networks handled it somewhat differently but all were off-schedule. It related to the Ferguson grand jury decision, Obama being "disappointed," then urging the rioters not to riot while they were rioting.

By 10 PM, all stations were about 15 minutes off. The good news is NBC and CBS allowed viewers to watch online the next day, so I've seen the last 15 minutes or so of their shows. ABC, with its "OTA viewers are scum" attitude, doesn't allow access until 8th day.

Instant overrun alerts would be a wonderful feature, but I don't think the infrastructure exists for it, certainly not automatically. On Sunday, CBS does a slightly useful scroll on cbs.com of new start times after football, but it takes about 30 minutes after the game ends and 60 Minutes starts to get the times posted.


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

iconoclast said:


> TiVo merely recorded exactly as the program was originally scheduled like a VCR would do.


DVRs (including TiVo) record on schedules, just like VCRs.

With a VCR, you type in the schedule.

With DVRs, the schedules are based on guide data that comes from third-party companies. TiVo, Comcast, DirecTV and a bunch of other companies use guide data from Tribune Media.

I don't know of any DVR that "watches the shows" as it's recording them, to see if they're running long, so it can automatically adjust the start times of everything else on that channel.

I have seen things known in a few days in advance (like the President announcing he will address the nation during a week night) get into the guide data and DVRs adjust accordingly, but ... to your point, ... it's all based on schedules, just like VCRs.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Don't forget there is the alert thread here that you can follow and have posts/alerts emailed to you. That has saved me a couple of times.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

JohnS-MI said:


> It was actually "breaking news" breakins, *different networks handled it somewhat differently* but all were off-schedule.


And this is the biggest issue. Even IF (and that's a big if) there was a way to get a DVR to know about a universal change to a network's schedule, you still have circumstances where CBS-Houston decides to skip the prez, and CBS-Dallas decides to show it (or whatever).

There is no way a DVR or scheduling company can handle this.

Usually on major events I just super-pad. But this was an event that no one could see coming, and the networks handled it differently. And poorly, IMHO.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

A bazillion years ago there had been an announcement that TiVo in partnership with someone (CBS, I think) were to develop a system so that last-minute schedule changes could be communicated to the TiVo DVR's and recording schedules updated as necessary.

I've never seen it mentioned again.


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

dswallow said:


> (CBS, I think)


This is the network that drives me crazy. Their Sunday afternoon football regularly screws up their entire Prime Time schedule for the East Coast. :down:


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

aristoBrat said:


> This is the network that drives me crazy. Their Sunday afternoon football regularly screws up their entire Prime Time schedule for the East Coast. :down:


When i lived on the east coast I would pad the shows if I know they might a delay. I always recorded the full show then.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

dswallow said:


> A bazillion years ago there had been an announcement that TiVo in partnership with someone (CBS, I think) were to develop a system so that last-minute schedule changes could be communicated to the TiVo DVR's and recording schedules updated as necessary.
> 
> I've never seen it mentioned again.


I thought TiVo applied for a patent to do this.


----------



## iconoclast (Oct 27, 2014)

I had it happen to 2 more shows from last Monday & it was due to President Obamas useless speech. 
Scorpion had breaking news promising that the show would resume from same spot (but it didnt --rather it had missing section I had to watch online.) 

Sleepy Hollow has last couple minutes cut off (I always start & end 1 min early) Was able to see the missing ending online. 

Have 1 more show recorded Monday that I wont get around to watching till tomorrow. State of Affairs. Ill find out if that is screwed up as well.

I doubt my old Cox DVR would have caught these last minute changes since I assume it also communicated with server 1x/day. The MANY times Cox DVR saved the day re scheduling changes must have been times where more than 1 day notice was in the TV listing grid. I remember being thrilled with this ability when I 1st got the DVR in 2009 & stopped using 2 VCRs. 

So, suppose I have a show set to record, either single episode or SP. Suppose 2 days in advance the network changes the time to push it back 30 minutes. Would TiVo guide change & TiVo adjust the recording in time?


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

Doesn't a broadcasters Electronic Program Guide (EPG) reflect what is actually being broadcast ? If so then a recording option of pad recording until EPG changes should be easy enough to implement. 

It has got to be some ridiculously obvious patent thing.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

iconoclast said:


> So, suppose I have a show set to record, either single episode or SP. Suppose 2 days in advance the network changes the time to push it back 30 minutes. Would TiVo guide change & TiVo adjust the recording in time?


In this case it usually happens, but it is dependent on the guide info being updated.

There are lots of little things in the chain that have to happen for this to be successful. It's not complicated, but if the networks/stations don't inform Tribune Media then Tribune Media can't send the info to TiVo so it is available when we connect.

I have forced a connection to try and pick last minute changes.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

jth tv said:


> Doesn't a broadcasters Electronic Program Guide (EPG) reflect what is actually being broadcast ?


As I mentioned, I don't think the PSIP data (the EPG) is updated in real-time to account for breaking news, live programming overruns, etc. I'd be glad to hear corrections if someone knows differently.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

No guide data I have ever seen can adapt immediately to changes of this type. A manual correction by someone observing in real time might reach some small percentage of electronic guides immediately but how will it ever be possible for devices that must connect to the internet for guide data? Only those that receive guide data or a command to connect to the server in the video signal itself can possibly ever be adapted to this and even then I can't see that being effective. 

PSIP is terrible in my experience, it must require constant manual intervention by TV stations that can't possibly care enough to make it work reliably. Do networks even care about making DVR recording, enabling skipping commercials as easy as possible?

Here in Little Rock, weather alerts scuttle more program recordings than any other issue for me and I go to Hulu, network websites or Mitty for that and guide issues. I am prepared for most NFL and other live sports overruns with padding.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

It is hard to believe that there is not a machine readable description when they queue up a file to be broadcast or that it is not embedded within the stream being broadcast. The whole process has to be super automated, otherwise how could they add commercials without losing parts of the show or having blank space. Or be able to accurately charge a local commercial sponsor. 

Program Name data is very very basic and it would have been thought about the first time they started using computers.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

caddyroger said:


> When i lived on the east coast I would pad the shows if I know they might a delay. I always recorded the full show then.


With 6 tuners and big hard drives I have all CBS Sunday night shows padded by 2 hours, never missed anything, and when there is no game I have no downside in having 3 hours taking up by say 60 minutes.


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

lessd said:


> With 6 tuners and big hard drives I have all CBS Sunday night shows padded by 2 hours, never missed anything, and when there is no game I have no downside in having 3 hours taking up by say 60 minutes.


This has been my workaround method too, but with The Newsroom coming back on, and something else new from 10PM-11PM, six tuners isn't enough and I'm having to deal with scheduling conflicts again.

Not the end of the world, but I had hoped with a 6-tuner Roamio that my days of listening to people in the house ***** about who's getting their show recorded during the normal time slot and who has to wait for a rebroadcast were over.

I'm glad that there are manual workarounds to deal with CBS Sunday nights running late. I'd be even more glad if there was a way for DVRs to be able to adjust their schedules automatically so that manual workarounds weren't required.


----------



## JohnS-MI (Jan 25, 2014)

astrohip said:


> And this is the biggest issue. Even IF (and that's a big if) there was a way to get a DVR to know about a universal change to a network's schedule, you still have circumstances where CBS-Houston decides to skip the prez, and CBS-Dallas decides to show it (or whatever).
> 
> There is no way a DVR or scheduling company can handle this.
> 
> Usually on major events I just super-pad. But this was an event that no one could see coming, and the networks handled it differently. And poorly, IMHO.


There is no current implementation, but I don't agree there is "no way" it could be handled. Every TV station has its own website and broadcasts its own PSIP data. I could see either as a source of "what's happening" to an aware DVR. The schedule couldn't be revised until the overrun or breakin is done, but as long as it is before the scheduled completion of the show, the DVR could still derive a "pad" order from the info. Or, as soon as the overrun or breakin starts, a "pad until" order could be initiated and later provided with a stop time.

Unfortunately, I'm not sure the TV stations are that upset our DVR is screwed up. However, if it really mattered, I can see a way (two or more ways actually) the data could be communicated locally, station by station. Someonbe just has to give a crap.


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

My recording of CASTLE on11/24 recoded just fine on verizon fios with my tivo premiere. but i do live on the west coast and i noticed mostof the post were from the east coast or cox customers.


----------



## buckyswider (Aug 31, 2003)

My HD radio can tell me the name of each song that is playing without the benefit of any scheduling data. Something like that model can be used for TV broadcasts. 

But, in the counterpoint, I think the HD radio data is only pushed once at the beginning of a new song, because if I tune to a station in the middle of a tune it doesn't tell me what that is, so the TV stream would have to push on a set timer, like every 60 seconds.

Eminently doable, but there's probably little incentive for the broadcasters to push for something like this.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

aristoBrat said:


> This has been my workaround method too, but with The Newsroom coming back on, and something else new from 10PM-11PM, six tuners isn't enough and I'm having to deal with scheduling conflicts again.
> 
> Not the end of the world, but I had hoped with a 6-tuner Roamio that my days of listening to people in the house ***** about who's getting their show recorded during the normal time slot and who has to wait for a rebroadcast were over.
> 
> I'm glad that there are manual workarounds to deal with CBS Sunday nights running late. I'd be even more glad if there was a way for DVRs to be able to adjust their schedules automatically so that manual workarounds weren't required.


One way around having this CBS problem is just set up a manual CBS Sunday recording for say 6 or 7 hours starting at 7PM, you will get all CBS Sunday shows using only one tuner.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

buckyswider said:


> My HD radio can tell me the name of each song that is playing without the benefit of any scheduling data. Something like that model can be used for TV broadcasts.
> 
> But, in the counterpoint, I think the HD radio data is only pushed once at the beginning of a new song, because if I tune to a station in the middle of a tune it doesn't tell me what that is, so the TV stream would have to push on a set timer, like every 60 seconds.
> 
> Eminently doable, but there's probably little incentive for the broadcasters to push for something like this.


Sirius/XM have it in the feed. If you tune in the middle the data is there.


----------



## iconoclast (Oct 27, 2014)

celtic pride said:


> My recording of CASTLE on11/24 recoded just fine on verizon fios with my tivo premiere. but i do live on the west coast and i noticed mostof the post were from the east coast or cox customers.


Yes, I have Cox & am in Phoenix, AZ.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

lessd said:


> One way around having this CBS problem is just set up a manual CBS Sunday recording for say 6 or 7 hours starting at 7PM, you will get all CBS Sunday shows using only one tuner.


Another way around it is to stop watch CBS Sunday programming. 

Seriously, though. I stopped watching The Good Wife because of CBS's intentional incorrect scheduling. I missed several episodes/portions of episodes, lost track of what I missed, then just gave up, and don't care anymore. Good job, CBS.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

dswallow said:


> Another way around it is to stop watch CBS Sunday programming.
> 
> Seriously, though. I stopped watching The Good Wife because of CBS's intentional incorrect scheduling. I missed several episodes/portions of episodes, lost track of what I missed, then just gave up, and don't care anymore. Good job, CBS.


Speaking of the Good Wife, I never watched it. But I did Watch Madam Sec and CSI. So I set a SP for all three and just extended CSI to cover the football overflow. I found it much simpler.
This topic seems to be dragging on. I'd like to add my request to make school closing crawls optional, like CC. I know some put the unit in Standby to avoid the periodic EBS interruptions.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

JoeKustra said:


> Speaking of the Good Wife, I never watched it. But I did Watch Madam Sec and CSI. So I set a SP for all three and just extended CSI to cover the football overflow. I found it much simpler.
> This topic seems to be dragging on. I'd like to add my request to make school closing crawls optional, like CC. I know some put the unit in Standby to avoid the periodic EBS interruptions.


Don't get me started on EBS interruptions.


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

celtic pride said:


> My recording of CASTLE on11/24 recoded just fine on verizon fios with my tivo premiere. but i do live on the west coast and i noticed mostof the post were from the east coast or cox customers.


Right, the President's Ferguson address happened at 7PM Pacific Time, so it would not have interfered with your Prime Time recordings like it did for folks in the Mountain, Central and Eastern time zones.


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

lessd said:


> One way around having this CBS problem is just set up a manual CBS Sunday recording for say 6 or 7 hours starting at 7PM, you will get all CBS Sunday shows using only one tuner.


The easiest solution for everyone in my house was to deal with the tuner conflict. Even though this results in some shows being recording after their original Sunday night air time, it leaves the shows that did record in their proper folders.

We tried the manual recording method, and nobody liked it because 1/2 of the episodes for their Season Pass would be in the proper folders (from either before or after football), and 1/2 of the episodes would be somewhere in those huge manual recordings.

We also tried having back-to-back Season Passes for CBS, but ran into issues where people would sometimes delete episodes of stuff they've watched, forgetting that it contained the last 15 minutes of the show before it (which they don't watch).

I know that CBS bungling their Sunday night lineup (or the President doing an unscheduled address during Prime Time) isn't the fault of any DVR manufacturer, but I still wish there was a way for DVRs to automatically adjust for this.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

aristoBrat said:


> The easiest solution for everyone in my house was to deal with the tuner conflict. Even though this results in some shows being recording after their original Sunday night air time, it leaves the shows that did record in their proper folders.
> 
> We tried the manual recording method, and nobody liked it because 1/2 of the episodes for their Season Pass would be in the proper folders (from either before or after football), and 1/2 of the episodes would be somewhere in those huge manual recordings.
> 
> ...


Maybe someday DVRs can have real time scheduling for all the major networks, you still could get screwed up if the local say CBS station broke into an ongoing program to tell you about say big traffic accident in your area. The system can never be foolproof.


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

lessd said:


> Maybe someday DVRs can have real time scheduling for all the major networks, you still could get screwed up if the local say CBS station broke into an ongoing program to tell you about say big traffic accident in your area. The system can never be foolproof.


I'd be happy with the real-time scheduling for the major networks. 

Regarding the local stations breaking in, where I live, those are always 'We Now Return You To Your Regularly Scheduled Program, Already In Progress' events. So while you miss the portion of your program that they interrupted over, I've never seen them cause subsequent prime-time show start times to be delayed. Around here, anyways. Not sure how other areas handle that.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

iconoclast said:


> I had it happen to 2 more shows from last Monday & it was due to President Obama's useless speech.
> Scorpion had breaking news promising that the show would resume from same spot (but it didn't --rather it had missing section I had to watch online.)
> 
> Sleepy Hollow has last couple minutes cut off (I always start & end 1 min early) Was able to see the missing ending online.
> ...


You're lucky with Sleepy Hollow. I had 40 minutes cut off. I heard that Fox broadcast the show in it's entirety, but there was no way for me to know that. I didn't sit down to watch TV until close to 11PM. So I purchased it from Amazon to watch the next night.

State of Affairs was also screwed up for me. Although 40 minutes wasn't missing like Sleepy Hollow. I also purchased State of Affairs from Amazon. That was a mistake. I should have waited. I'll give the show another episode or two before I decide to dump it.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

I found this interesting, from 2008.

"Dynamic PSIP"

http://www.tvtechnology.com/news/0110/psip-not-enough-time/198159

Hurry up !


----------



## JohnS-MI (Jan 25, 2014)

jth tv said:


> I found this interesting, from 2008.
> 
> Dynamic PSIP
> 
> ...


They were looking for a little relief from the 120 day deadline to implement by May 30, 2008. I wonder if they mistook days for months or years.

The term "dynamic PSIP" generates 52000 Google hits and lots of equipment ads for equipment to support it, but nobody actually has it.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

aristoBrat said:


> I'd be happy with the real-time scheduling for the major networks.
> 
> Regarding the local stations breaking in, where I live, those are always 'We Now Return You To Your Regularly Scheduled Program, Already In Progress' events. So while you miss the portion of your program that they interrupted over, I've never seen them cause subsequent prime-time show start times to be delayed. Around here, anyways. Not sure how other areas handle that.


Local break-ins are the same for most everybody, it is only a problem when the national Networks breaks in for national news, like the announcement of the killing of Osama bin Laden at 10:45pm (they could not wait until 11PM ??)


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

lessd said:


> Local break-ins are the same for most everybody, it is only a problem when the national Networks breaks in for national news, *like the announcement of the killing of Osama bin Laden at 10:45pm (they could not wait until 11PM ??)*


Did you actually just say that???


----------



## buckyswider (Aug 31, 2003)

"Seal Team Six, this is command. Stand down for my count in 15 minutes. It's still 10:45PM back in the states, and we don't want to interrupt 'Golden Girls'. Copy??


----------



## iconoclast (Oct 27, 2014)

aaronwt said:


> You're lucky with Sleepy Hollow. I had 40 minutes cut off. I heard that Fox broadcast the show in it's entirety, but there was no way for me to know that. I didn't sit down to watch TV until close to 11PM. So I purchased it from Amazon to watch the next night.
> 
> State of Affairs was also screwed up for me. Although 40 minutes wasn't missing like Sleepy Hollow. I also purchased State of Affairs from Amazon. That was a mistake. I should have waited. I'll give the show another episode or two before I decide to dump it.


I watched State of Affairs yesterday (meh, may dump it soon as well) It didn't seem to lose any time due to any interruptions.

BTW, rather than buy a show from Amazon, can't you watch it for free from the Network web site? Yes, you get commercials. I do this whenever something wrong with the broadcast recording such as missing time or dropped audio .


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

HarperVision said:


> Did you actually just say that???


Aw come on they new about this hours before the announcement.


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

iconoclast said:


> I watched State of Affairs yesterday (meh, may dump it soon as well) It didn't seem to lose any time due to any interruptions.
> 
> BTW, rather than buy a show from Amazon, can't you watch it for free from the Network web site? Yes, you get commercials. I do this whenever something wrong with the broadcast recording such as missing time or dropped audio .


You can also usually watch it for free using VOD, which is what the other 99.5% of cable subscribers do in this situation. Sports programs aren't available, but just about everything else is. Some channels won't let you FF through commercials, but I just use that time to check my smartphone.

I think that's why the whole "live guide update" lost momentum. I don't even bother to record some shows on my DVR because I know they're on VOD in the FF-through-commercials form, and it allows me to free up a tuner.

If you have an MSO-provided Tivo, you have the best of both worlds. If not, I know a few TIvo owners who rent a simple cable box just for VOD.


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

dswallow said:


> Another way around it is to stop watch CBS Sunday programming.


Seriously, what a screw up. You'd think they're deliberately trying to destroy the audience numbers. Mainly because what's the likelihood those watching the sports programming are going to watch the subsequent shows? Gee, getting a dose of marital disharmony in the process!

I just remember to set the season pass for whatever's at 10pm to record an extra hour. If the programming runs longer than that, well, eff it. Yes, this wastes a lot of disk space if you don't stay on top of it. We've got three Tivos, so the one with the least on it's schedule usually gets this season pass.

There was an episode of CSI that was set up to be broadcast THREE times because of being bumped.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

wkearney99 said:


> There was an episode of CSI that was set up to be broadcast THREE times because of being bumped.


Aptly-named "girls, girls, girls" (rule of three?)...

My TiVo recorded two wrong episodes of whatever repeats ended up in the slots, under the same name/epsiode, on Pacific Time, and still managed to record the third slot, without me taking any action, with the SP set to NEW only.

It wasn't that long ago that most TiVo users would have missed the correct one, in the correct slot, aired weeks later, as the Guide Data would make the TiVo think it was a repeat. I know that those in other time zones likely had a more complex situation, and may have had to take action.


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

nooneuknow said:


> It wasn't that long ago that most TiVo users would have missed the correct one, in the correct slot, aired weeks later, as the Guide Data would make the TiVo think it was a repeat. I know that those in other time zones likely had a more complex situation, and may have had to take action.


Indeed, that was the episode. Mine recorded all three of them, the first two being wrong (due to being bumped) and the third time got it. I'm guessing someone at CBS, Tribune and Tivo jumped through the appropriate hoops to make it happen. But I still keep the Sunday 10pm shows set for an additional hour.

As smart as the Tivo seems, it's really annoying to see there's still no way for the units to shift the recordings automatically. Yeah, there's lots of potential complications, but still...


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I still think we could benefit from a "social network" where live TV watchers could "tweet" about schedule changes.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

I think the solution to your problems is obvious; move to the Pacific time zone and shut off your social media on Sunday afternoons until you have watched "Walking Dead". This is my solution and I couldn't be happier. The only things you'll have to worry about are wildfires, earthquakes and drought!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

wkearney99 said:


> Seriously, what a screw up. You'd think they're deliberately trying to destroy the audience numbers. Mainly because what's the likelihood those watching the sports programming are going to watch the subsequent shows? ....................


Apparently pretty high. Whenever there is an NFL overrun the shows that air over the next few hours typically get higher ratings.


----------



## nycityuser (Dec 30, 2004)

ej42137 said:


> I think the solution to your problems is obvious; move to the Pacific time zone and shut off your social media on Sunday afternoons until you have watched "Walking Dead". This is my solution and I couldn't be happier. The only things you'll have to worry about are wildfires, earthquakes and drought!


I hated watching shows on tape-delay when I lived in Los Angeles (my entire childhood and some of my adulthood). Now I'm in New York and love watching shows whose broadcast schedules are determined based on where I live. And if it's announced that the show is LIVE then it really is.


----------



## jakep_82 (Oct 28, 2014)

A long time ago I used MythTV, and it had a plugin that automatically extended recordings for sporting events. It worked by scraping data from ESPN, and continually extending recordings until ESPN listed the score as final. It was a bit of hack, but it worked well. Of course that wouldn't work for something like presidential speeches, or special bulletins that push back normal programming.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

nycityuser said:


> I hated watching shows on tape-delay when I lived in Los Angeles (my entire childhood and some of my adulthood). Now I'm in New York and love watching shows whose broadcast schedules are determined based on where I live. And if it's announced that the show is LIVE then it really is.


Well, there is that. Although it still isn't really live, there is a delay so they can bleep out bad words. And after the show is over, it's still winter in New York...


----------



## nycityuser (Dec 30, 2004)

ej42137 said:


> And after the show is over, it's still winter in New York...


Touché! (Though I enjoy winter in NY - I appreciate the seasons here after growing up without any seasons in LA.)


----------

